# Green Tea and Ginger



## Prewno (Feb 13, 2016)

Noob here. I have been experimenting with 1 gallon batches and working on Green tea and ginger for my health freak friends

1 gallon water
2 lemons squeezed
1 lime squeezed
1/2 pound ginger peeled and chopped 
2 pounds sugar
18 bags of green tea
1 packet of Montracet yeast
1 teaspoon petic enzyme

Just placed in secondary fermentation and is bubbling nicely. I still need to invest in a hydrometer to figure out AC. But it should be around 13 percent if completed


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi Prewno and welcome. Not sure about the 13%. A pound of sugar dissolved in 1 gallon will raise the gravity of the water by 40 points. Two pounds will raise it by 80. Converting 1.080 to a potential ABV I use multiplier of 131 and that gives me about 10.5%. So most likely you will get about 10% alcohol, assuming inaccuracies in weighing and measuring etc etc and my multiplier is adequate but not precise. .


----------



## Prewno (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for the tip. I'm working with a basic starter kit and need to get a hydrometer. But that is a good to make a mental note until I get one


----------



## Stressbaby (Feb 14, 2016)

Prewno,
Have you made this before? Or is this a first attempt?


----------



## Prewno (Feb 14, 2016)

This is like the second batch I have ever made. I put it in the secondary fermenter yesterday. Inspires by my health freak friends and their detox diets.


----------



## Prewno (Apr 6, 2016)

So after 2 months I finally bottled. It tasted like pickled ginger you get at a sushi restaurant. It is good chilled and kinda refreshing. If your a big fan of ginger it is good, my wife on the other hand hates both green tea and ginger. I will be making it up to her by making a sweet blue berry wine


----------

